# Lowland Smokers RibFest 2010 Putte,Belgie



## Frankvw

Hey all,
It's been a while back since we've had our last meeting in Haarlemmerliede and this time we had the *Lowland Smokers RibFest 2010 Putte,Belgie*It was on friday 9th and saturday 10th of april and here are some pic's














































My scrambled eggs




Pineapple up side down


----------



## Frankvw

Some more results

Jan (Johnie) with nice ribs










Phubar at his best





My daugther with the reason for this teammeeting:









Chilli dogs:





Vealribs










Pavv en Avuurst:





That's what it's all about:





The Queen of BBQ:





A proud owner: Kurt Dekoninck






















Phubes:


----------



## Frankvw

And more:






































The next morning:













Spiff's breakfast beans




Joeyckmans bacon





And here my daughter and Phubar working ogether on biftiki burgers


----------



## Frankvw

Some details of "the queen"
Remember, she was picked up from the builder the day before, we where popping the cherry over here...





















































Driving away while smoking...







[youtube:1axddktg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vGkNTUJ8s4&feature=player_embedded[/youtube:1axddktg]


----------



## BeeRich

Looks like a lot of fun.  BBQ with the Belgians.  Excellent beer.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Too much fun! thanks for posting the pics. look's like it was a BLAST.

Pigs


----------



## Shores

Looks like a fun gathering. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## californiagrillin

Looks like it was a great time Frank. Looks like your daughter had a good time as well with a  hands on experience. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## bbquzz

What a great looking event, thanks for posting Frank!


----------

